# window replacement - Pella



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You won't want to remove the entire transom just to replace the glass, which likely is impossible anyway. There will be removable glazing beads on one side, and probably a bead of silicone on the other to remove the glass from the frame. You can then get a new piece made up at a glass shop (although, it would be better to get a new piece prior to pulling out the old one).... and I realize that this is a diy forum, but a lot of times the glass shops will do the install for you pretty cheap.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Contact pella and see if your window is still under warranty.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

epson said:


> Contact pella and see if your window is still under warranty.


I don't believe that Pella has ever warrantied glass breakage.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> I don't believe that Pella has ever warrantied glass breakage.


If it was accidental then no, if it was a manufacture defect that showed up later then yes.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

After 10-12 yrs, Im guessing that it is not a manufacturers defect.:laughing::no:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> After 10-12 yrs, Im guessing that it is not a manufacturers defect.:laughing::no:


http://pella.com/owners-manuals-and-warranties/warranties/Wood_Win-Door_Warranty.pdf


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for proving my point epson :
_"Nonlaminated Glass. Transferable Twenty-Year (20-Year) Limited Warranty.
Pella warrants that nonlaminated glass in Covered Pella Products shall be free from premature failure or permanent
material obstruction of vision due to a failure of the glass seal for twenty (20) years from the date of sale by Pella or its
authorized dealer. If Pella is given notice of a glass defect occurring within twenty (20) years of the date of sale by Pella or
its authorized dealer, Pella shall, at its sole option: 1) repair or replace the defective glass (with cost of labor included only
within two [2] years of the date of sale by Pella or its authorized dealer) or 2) refund the original purchase price."_
The op doesn't have seal failure or obstruction. He has a broken pane of glass.... Further down in the warranty it also specifies that breakage is not covered.
.... There is no language that I see that refers to stress cracks, but I highly doubt that it would be covered given the verbiage... In addition to the fact that a stress crack (or any other manufacturer defect that would result in breakage) would have shown up far before 12 years in service.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Contact Pella to see if they can sell you a re-make or contact a local glazing company for a price from them on a remake.

Pretty easy fix.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

HomeSealed said:


> Thanks for proving my point epson :
> _"Nonlaminated Glass. Transferable Twenty-Year (20-Year) Limited Warranty._
> _Pella warrants that nonlaminated glass in Covered Pella Products shall be free from premature failure or permanent_
> _material obstruction of vision due to a failure of the glass seal for twenty (20) years from the date of sale by Pella or its_
> ...


 no problem anytime...


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

jennifer20 said:


> You can replace the broken glass of the window. You can get glass from the glass show room and replace it.


The "glass showroom", huh???:huh::huh::huh:


----------

